# Greetings humans



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

9/11 Truth? Over to you gents. @phillyphan @Jimi7


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Greetings friend. Gonna give you a free pass on assuming my species. 
Once.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m actually a dog with thumbs and 2 feet


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m actually a dog with thumbs and 2 feet


 I FUCKING KNEW IT! I totally knew that.

I shoulda called that shit.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

The flowing locks are mesmerizing... I. Can't. Stop. Looking.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> 9/11 Truth? Over to you gents. @phillyphan @Jimi7
> View attachment 162456


I think it's been established that 9/11 was conspiracy by the shape shifting lizard people.


----------

